# Heathly treats :)



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

So i want to start making my own healthy treats to give the girls as my vet said that every time i give them a packet treat its like us eating a mars bar!! so since last week i havent been giving the girls any treats! 
Does any body have any low fat/heathy recipes i could cook/make the girls from scratch that will be better for them than the packet stuff u buy?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

There all over the internet. Here's one I found. You could pick & choose the one you like best and you can modify the recipe to something you have in the house or that you think might be better for your chis.
Make Homemade Dog Treat Recipes for Your Dog


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ah thank you very much!  i shall have a look!!
I was just seeing if any 1 could share some favourites with me!  x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm sorry I can't give you any favorites of mine. I don't give my chi treats because I've been struggling with severe allergies with her; food and environment, so she's on a strict diet til I get her straightened out. I might give her a little carrot or a piece of brocoli or cauliflower every now & then. Maybe others will have favorites they feed their chis & offer it up to you.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

No problem thank you


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't have a recipe, but I stopped giving Radley treat last week as they don't overly agree with him. I now just chop up a cooked piece of chicken and spread it over a couple of little boxes, freeze one and put the other in the fridge.

I just give him a few little pieces when training or as a treat and he loves it, I only have to touch the tubs now and he runs in and does just about everything I ask of him. 


AND no upset tummy!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My kids love baby carrots, green beans, bits of peeled and cored apples and melon in season. I've opted for that because I've got two that have weight issues. 

The recipe I used to use has garlic powder in it and I guess that is very controversial now.


----------

